# Greetings from Los Angeles



## macteacher (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

I am very excited to have found this board and have read some wonderful posts so far.

Thank you!

I have a varied background as a musician, singer, performer and post production professional, (Pro Tools OP, video editor, engineer), and am venturing more seriously into production music.

I'm working on my first film short presently.

Best,

Ron


----------



## Resoded (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Ron.


----------



## emid (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay


----------



## macteacher (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the nice greeting Guys!

Looking forward to staying a while...


----------

